
Coal is the safest energy there is Here's a free inhaler for your child - lotusleaf1987
http://www.coalcares.org/
======
dminor
A hoax, but very well done.

~~~
hugh3
Does it count as "well done" if it's devoted to dishonestly spreading FUD,
though?

I assume that the point of the website is to imply that coal-burning power
plants cause asthma. Is there any evidence for this whatsoever? Googling for
coal and asthma, most of the hits I get seem to be related to this very hoax,
and the fact that asthma rates have climbed significantly over the last
century while coal-burning has got less prevalent, cleaner and much further
outside major cities implies that it really ain't.

How is this any better than a website devoted to, say, spreading the meme that
free software causes communism?

~~~
ngvrnd
Ah, but you see, it doesn't matter if it's FUD, as long as it is in the
service of unimpeachable ends. You wouldn't want to hurt a child, would you? I
didn't think so.

